# Darkroom in Bristol?



## mattie (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone know of any cheap-hire darkrooms in Brizzle?  The RPS in Bath is long-gone, they knocked down the Uni one and the college are not much use.

Monochrome only, no need for colour.

(not for me, a few mates are interested)

Cheers


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 13, 2008)

mattie said:
			
		

> The RPS in Bath is long-gone



That's sad. I spent many happy hours in that darkroom


----------



## mattie (Jan 13, 2008)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> That's sad. I spent many happy hours in that darkroom



It's a real shame.  I only used it a few times, but it was always well-kept, good gear and bloody well-priced.  They're now redeveloping the Octagon, as I understand it the rents were pushed up (a few people say deliberately to force tenants out) and the RPS had to relocate (I think they're on the Wells Road now?  No darkroom there, at any rate).


----------



## big eejit (Jan 13, 2008)

My mate was on about one a couple of weeks ago. I'll ask him tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jan 13, 2008)

mattie said:
			
		

> It's a real shame.  I only used it a few times, but it was always well-kept, good gear and bloody well-priced.  They're now redeveloping the Octagon, as I understand it the rents were pushed up (a few people say deliberately to force tenants out) and the RPS had to relocate (I think they're on the Wells Road now?  No darkroom there, at any rate).



It's a shame that there's no RPS exhibition space either.

Sorry to wallow in nostalgia rather than provide an answer to your question, but the darkrooms at the RPS (the staff were really nice) and downstairs at that Green Park place (this is around 2000 probably) really got me interested in photography again after a long gap.

Carry on!


----------

